# IDENTIFICAÇÃO DE ESPÉCIES > Peixes >  Amblygobius rainfordi

## Pedro Marreneca

_Amblygobius rainfordi_

Família: Gobiidae
Alimentação:Omnivoro (preferência por artémia, algas filamentosas, Mysis)
Tamanho máximo em adulto:5 a 7cm
Aquário recomendado (mínimo):40L
Dificuldade de manutenção: (1 fácil a 5 muito difícil):3
Reef-safe: (1-sim / 2-não / 3-com cuidado;depende muito do indivíduo):1
Agressividade intra-família: (1-manter isolado / 2-casal / 3-grupo / 4-com cuidado):4
Agressividade intra-espécie: (1-manter isolado / 2-casal / 3-grupo):1

*******************************************
Este peixe (Amblygobius rainfordi) tem um nome curioso: Gobi Bobo da Corte - Court Jester Goby. Também é referenciado como Velha Glória - Old Glory ou Gobi de Rainford  Rainfords Goby. Este nome advém do facto de possuir um corpo brilhante e colorido. Foi descoberto por Whitely, em 1940, no Pacífico ocidental. O seu corpo é verde e azul, com linhas alaranjadas horizontais ao longo do corpo.

O Gobi Bobo da Corte é muito tímido e calmo e é uma boa adição para um aquário de reef ou somente de peixes.

Deve ser mantido em aquário com 40 litros (10.58 galões USA), no mínimo, bem estabelecido com rocha e areia viva, pois este peixe tem a particularidade de pastar no substrato e na RV.

É aconselhável manter apenas um indivíduo desta espécie em cada aquário, a menos que o aquário seja grande e tenha muitos locais onde se possa esconder e alimentar. Raramente se torna agressivo para as outras espécies.

Há registo de casos de sucesso na desova e reprodução destes peixes em cativeiro.
A dieta deve consistir-se em crustáceos pequenos, tais como artémia viva e congelada, mysis e também algas filamentosas.

No aquário poderá atingir um comprimento superior a 6,5 centímetros.

----------


## Filipe Silva

Está porreiro o artigo, eu era para comprar um peixe desses no templo...Só que não sabia nada dele! P/ próxima já sei...

Entretanto, o que tens na foto é um coral mole?


Assim com corde verde...



Obrg  :SbOk:

----------


## Pedro Marreneca

É um coral mole: Pachyclavularia.

----------


## José Passos Campainha

Aqui ficam mais um dados sobre este magnífico peixes.




> Família: Gobiidae
> Alimentação:Omnivoro (preferência por artémia, algas filamentosas, Mysis)
> Tamanho máximo em adulto:5 a 7cm
> Aquário recomendado (mínimo):40L
> Dificuldade de manutenção: (1 fácil a 5 muito difícil):3
> Reef-safe: (1-sim / 2-não / 3-com cuidado;depende muito do indivíduo):1
> Agressividade intra-família: (1-manter isolado / 2-casal / 3-grupo / 4-com cuidado):4
> Agressividade intra-espécie: (1-manter isolado / 2-casal / 3-grupo):1


Este peixe (Amblygobius rainfordi) tem um nome curioso: Gobi Bobo da Corte - _Court Jester Goby_. Também é referenciado como Velha Glória - _Old Glory_ ou Gobi de Rainford  _Rainfords Goby_. Este nome advém do facto de possuir um corpo brilhante e colorido. Foi descoberto por Whitely, em 1940, no Pacífico ocidental. O seu corpo é verde e azul, com linhas alaranjadas horizontais ao longo do corpo.
O Gobi Bobo da Corte é muito tímido e calmo e é uma boa adição para um aquário de reef ou somente de peixes.
Deve ser mantido em aquário com 40 litros (10 galões USA), no mínimo, bem estabelecido com rocha e areia viva, pois este peixe tem a particularidade de pastar no substrato e na RV.
É aconselhável manter apenas um indivíduo desta espécie em cada aquário, a menos que o aquário seja grande e tenha muitos locais onde se possa esconder e alimentar. Raramente se torna agressivo para as outras espécies.
Há registo de casos de sucesso na desova e reprodução destes peixes em cativeiro.
A dieta deve consistir-se em crustáceos pequenos, tais como artémia viva e congelada, mysis e também algas filamentosas. 
No aquário poderá atingir um comprimento superior a 6,5 centímetros.

----------


## Pedro Manuel Tavares

:Olá:  O nome correcto é Amblygobius rainfordi e já existe um topico deste peixe do Pedro Azevedo.

----------

